# Disappeared Amano Shrimp!



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

drop some sinking pellets in that tank, they will sense it and come out to


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

dzega said:


> drop some sinking pellets in that tank, they will sense it and come out to


 I put a bit of cucumber in thinking that would do it, but nope.


----------



## Weidbrewer (Feb 14, 2018)

First off, unfortunately, shrimp can have a pretty high mortality rate due to shock of being re-homed - ever when you do everything right. I've had that happen many times with amano shrimp. that being said, the shrimp I stocked my most recent tank with were very tiny when I got them, and I didn't see them AT ALL for a few molts. Now I see them regularly (probably 2-3 months later.) I also have a pretty old Amano (3+ years) in another tank that I keep on being convinced is dead because I haven't seen her in a while...and then she shows up again.

What I'm saying is that they can be good hiders.


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

Shrimp are usually easier to see when they die, so maybe not seeing them is a good thing!


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If the tank has a cover, they are most likely still around.


If they have any way to get out, then you might want to consider doing periodic checks around the aquarium.... as in, 20-30 feet parameter checks.... and keep an eye out for them in the tank.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

Well I tried the sinking pellets, still no sign. Maybe they are hiding, but if they die will I know? There are so many plants in there I’m worried if they die in a plant they’ll sit there and fester 🤢


----------



## Beccanne (May 4, 2018)

@zoidberg They can get out of a tank? Interesting. I had one in a small 5 gallon that just totally disappeared and I never found him.


----------



## Weidbrewer (Feb 14, 2018)

Beccanne said:


> @zoidberg They can get out of a tank? Interesting. I had one in a small 5 gallon that just totally disappeared and I never found him.


Shrimp are generally very sensitive to water quality, and will head to the surface if it is not to their liking. If it continues to get worse, Amanos are known for going walkabout when they have a way out.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

My tank has a cover, although I spose if they were really hellbent on getting out they could squeeze out where the wires go in at the back. I can’t see any outside anyway, or in. My water quality is good, the only issue I have is a bit of black hair algae which I was really hoping the shrimp would eat!


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Abi said:


> My tank has a cover, although I spose if they were really hellbent on getting out they could squeeze out where the wires go in at the back. I can’t see any outside anyway, or in. My water quality is good, the only issue I have is a bit of black hair algae which I was really hoping the shrimp would eat!


I had 5 amanos in my heavily planted 40 Gallon and I was convinced they were all dead. However I did a big re-scape and was surprised to see that they were all in there, but had simply been elusive for a solid 6 months. They are pretty good hiders, even in my little 3.4 gallon, they seem to always be hiding somehow. If you want shrimp that are more active around the tank I would look into RCS.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

But if they spend all their time hiding do they actually eat any algae? I dont mind if I never see them, but the only reason I bought them was to help clean up. I guess time will tell, if the algae doesn’t go away or at least reduce I’ll have to try something else.


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Abi said:


> But if they spend all their time hiding do they actually eat any algae? I dont mind if I never see them, but the only reason I bought them was to help clean up. I guess time will tell, if the algae doesn’t go away or at least reduce I’ll have to try something else.


In my nano tank I find that the Amanos are very active during the night, probably due to feeling vulnerable while the light is on. Peak into your tank once it has been dark for a while and see if you can find them.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

I’ll try, but it’s so dark in there!


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Abi said:


> I’ll try, but it’s so dark in there!


if you have one handy, I have found that a small flashlight or a blue tinted flashlight pointed not directly into the tank but on the corner gives enough illumination into the tank.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

Found them! All 4 hiding between the internal filter and the sucker bracket, i only noticed because the top suckers had become dislodged, I nearly squashed them putting it back!


----------



## R. Dirte (May 16, 2018)

I took my Aquaclear Hob filter apart last week to clean. Took motor off and pulled out impeller. Rinsed it out with water and an Amano shrimp came out in the sink too. Got it back in the tank and it’s still alive. No idea how it ended up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

Abi, is there anything territorial or aggressive in your tank? I had an aggressive algae eater that caused all my shrimp and corys to hide. Now that I re-homed him, my amanos, cherries, and corys are out cleaning at all hours.


----------



## Abi (May 13, 2018)

64D-1701 said:


> Abi, is there anything territorial or aggressive in your tank? I had an aggressive algae eater that caused all my shrimp and corys to hide. Now that I re-homed him, my amanos, cherries, and corys are out cleaning at all hours.


No, it’s mainly various tetras, ottos and Corys although I do have gourami. One of them- the male opaline-is pretty feisty but never bothers the bottom feeders.


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Abi said:


> No, it’s mainly various tetras, ottos and Corys although I do have gourami. One of them- the male opaline-is pretty feisty but never bothers the bottom feeders.


Gouramis can be pretty nippy to invertebrates. I think they are just curious but scares the crap out of the shrimp. That's how it was with my honey gouramis


----------

